# sram apex



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I use Apex shifter with Rival front/rear derailleur/cassette?
Do they have problems with broken shifter like Rival?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you can use ANY combination of SRAM road shifters/derailleurs you want. as long as the capacity of the derailleur will handle the cassette, you're all set. i have not heard of any problems w/ the Apex shifters.


----------

